# Leonard Nimoy's son makes Spock documentary to honor father



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2015)

"Adam Nimoy has found a way to spend countless hours with his late father Leonard Nimoy: He’s creating a documentary for the actor who played Spock on “Star Trek.”


Nimoy said the “Spockumentary” funded through a Kickstarter campaign that raised over $600,000 will focus on the pop icon and his legacy. The TV director and film professor said it would explore his father’s life onscreen and off-screen"
http://www.seattletimes.com/enterta...-son-makes-spock-documentary-to-honor-father/.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 3, 2015)

I look forward to it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2015)

I read about that , and I'm sure it'll be interesting, but I didn't realise that leonard Nimoy was an alcoholic...


----------

